
Why is Apple ditching the YouTube app from iOS 6? It's abut money and machismo. - spatten
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/08/06/why-is-apple-ditching-the-youtube-app-from-ios-6-its-about-money-and-machismo/
======
DigitalSea
Isn't every single business in existence abut money and machismo? Well more-so
the money part anyway. I think Apple removing the Youtube app is a great move,
it was barely updated anyway and this means Google can put a Youtube app into
the App Store and update it more often. I'm pretty certain the Youtube app has
barely changed since it was included on the original iPhone in 2007.

What we have here is a media-skewing situation. I'm sure removing Google
dependence on things like maps and Youtube is definitely a strategic one, but
I highly doubt it's an aggressive anti-competitive one. Everyone always looks
for an underlying siinister motive in a tech story, especially one that
involves Apple, Google or Microsoft.

